# Genocyber (brutal cartoon/anime)



## Blastoise (Jan 13, 2013)

I recently found out about this anime not too long ago. I absolutely hate most anime with a burning passion, but this one I really liked. The plot was absolutely awful, but it wasn't bright and colorful, and it was really ballsy when it came to the violence. 

Anyways, if you like robotic demons tearing stuff up apart, watch the clip. I warn you though, the English dub sucks, and the plot is like I said, awful.

Here's an AMV with all the deliciousness. 

Genocyber OST - Genocide - YouTube


----------



## SamSam (Jan 28, 2013)

I like the first three episodes. The last few are kinda rushed to fuck though.


----------



## phrygian12 (Feb 2, 2013)

I love this anime and have it on DVD that came with the OST. I swear, I use to think that was Marty Friedman playing in one of the songs. The story wasn't amazing or anything, but it's a fun mini series. 

If you like Genocyber, you should check out Angel Cop in english. Lol ahh memories....I think I'll watch both of these again tonight, it's been so long since I've seen them. 

I miss this kind of stuff from anime, it was so edge and off the wall.


----------



## SamSam (Feb 4, 2013)

Yea Angel Cop is definitely another brutal series. If you like the rough stuff Violence Jack is pretty grim...

Genocyber was part of the cyberpunk collection in the UK along with AD Police (Decent enough) and the frankly fucking excellent Cyber City Oedo, I highly recommend the latter. I even own the soundtrack! (UK soundtrack by Rory McFarlane).


----------



## phrygian12 (Feb 10, 2013)

SamSam said:


> Yea Angel Cop is definitely another brutal series. If you like the rough stuff Violence Jack is pretty grim...
> 
> Genocyber was part of the cyberpunk collection in the UK along with AD Police (Decent enough) and the frankly fucking excellent Cyber City Oedo, I highly recommend the latter. I even own the soundtrack! (UK soundtrack by Rory McFarlane).




Nice, we had a collection of Genocyber, M.D.Geist and Cybernetic Guardian boxset and it came with both Genocyber and M.D.Geist OST. 

I remember watching Cyber City and Wicked City alot back then. AD Police is pretty awesome, I remember getting it along with my Bubble Gum Crisis boxset. I wish ADP was longer.


----------



## Bobo (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not in to anime really, but I watched a bit of this. The ultra violence was...uh...interesting lol. I had a friend that loved that really violent anime stuff, and I thought I'd te into it if I got around to going it enough time. Still haven't got around to it.


----------

